# WHW Kitty - would like to contact new keeper



## cblair (19 December 2010)

Hi All.  One week before Christmas and I am hoping somebody can help me with the best CHristmas present I could get.

3 months ago I moved out to Australia with work.  Before I left I had to return Kitty to the World Horse Welfare.  Kitty is a 17.2 hand 12 year old Shire X mare with 2 hind socks and a star.  I got her on loan from then ILPH 10 year ago as a 2 year old.  I back her and broke her in myself and then enjoyed every second with her.  We hunted together with the Coakham Bloodhounds and did a bit of everything.

The saddest part of moving for me was having to return her back to Glenda Spoon Farm in Somerset.  Unfortunatly the WHW cant tell me who she has gone on to and wont pass my details on the new loaner.

Somebody out there has just taken on this wonderful horse.  I helped make her what she is today and donated all her tack (except saddle) All I want to know is where she has gone to and know she is well and happy and would LOVE to be able to stay in touch with her new loaner.


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE,  If you know of anybody who has just got a new horse that matches this description.  please let me know.

Many Thanks!


----------



## kerilli (19 December 2010)

I think if you start a new post with the heading "WHW Kitty - would like to contact new keeper!" and put it in NL, here, Soapbox, and Lost/Stolen, you might have more luck, lots more people will read it and word will get around more.
Hope you manage to find her. Seems very odd that WHW won't pass your details on, for the horse's sake really, you'll know more about her habits and preferences than they ever could.
Good luck with your search, and lucky you being out in Oz at the moment!


----------



## cblair (19 December 2010)

Thank you very much for your reply.  I will try that.  Last time I placed in in multiple thread pages I got a warning!  Somebody must know where she is.


----------



## mymare (19 December 2010)

I understand fully why the WHW can't and won't pass details on.  It's their policy for the sake of the new loaners.  OP I am about to be in the same predicament as you.  I have had a shetland pony for 11 years from their Aboyne centre, who was a companion for my mare.  Heartbreakingly my mare was PTS in June this year and I couldn't bear to say goodbye to the shet too.  Much to my OH's disgust I took another WHW shet on loan as a companion to the other shet (yeah yeah I know how daft it sounds, but just couldn't bear anymore heartache after losing my horse who I'd had for 28 years, and my dog dying 9 days before she did).  But now I'm really struggling.  I had to move them to another farm when we moved house and the farm road ha been impassable for nearly a month now.  The grazing is desperately limited, which is fine for the summer, but I do like them to have grass in the winter (when the snow allows).  Circumstances at home have changed too and I really think the best thing for the ponies would be to send them back and give them a chance to be rehomed to someone who can give them a better home.  I absolutely adore them, especially the one I've had for so long.  He's so used to me he doesn't like going to other people.  I have cried SO many tears at the thought of saying a final goodbye to him, as I am fully aware of their privacy policies.  It's heartbreaking.  

However, when I took him out on loan I don't think I would have appreciated a previous loaner constantly wanting to see him.  That sounds harsh, and I would NOT have minded anyone keeping in touch, coming to see him, but I bought a pony about 25 years ago and the previous owners came out nearly daily telling me what to do/not to do, and generally being a pain for MONTHS until I had to tell them to back off.  Most people aren't like that but you do get the annoying ones.

I do hope you find some info on Kitty, and totally understand the heartache you're going through.  I really feel for you.


----------



## Cuffey (19 December 2010)

Before and after pics of Kitty here
Page4

http://www.coakhambloodhounds.com/0708 Hunt Images/HandH 20 Mar Coakham p104-7.pdf


----------



## cblair (29 December 2010)

Thanks you.  Am still looking


----------



## !Aspecreature (29 December 2010)

thanks, Cuffey! very helpful


----------



## cblair (29 December 2010)

Well found!! report that is!


----------



## cblair (29 December 2010)

please view Facebook page Where Kitty for me pictures


----------



## cblair (3 January 2011)

Please anybody out there?  Somebody must know where she is?


----------



## brighteyes (3 January 2011)

I can't help, sorry, but how bloody frustrating and totally stupid not being put in touch with her new people.  Dear God in heaven.  I am only too happy to speak to my loaner and loanee, owners of horses past and present and can't understand the problem. I don't interfere with, yet remain friendly and always available to the people who have my pony on loan and simply don't get the pestering thing at all.  I wish I had Kitty so I could put your mind at rest - and pester YOU for details of all the fun times you shared together!  All the very best in your search x


----------



## Dotilas (3 January 2011)

Found this, which is no longer up on the WHW site, but might help someone:

http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/horse-loan-scheme-new/horsedetails.asp?id=129854


----------



## Puzzled (3 January 2011)

I can't believe WHW how ridiculous!! Why not write a letter to her new owners with your contact details leaving it up to them if they would like to get in touch and ask WHW to pass it on. If the new owners don't want to get in touch then fair enough and WHW still won't have given out their contact information. Farmkey use to do a similar thing when tracing horses through their freezemark.


----------



## Cedars (3 January 2011)

Puzzled I think thats the point she tried to do that and they wouldnt let her.

I'm in two minds. Half of me would be absolutely gutted if it was my Puz, but then I DO understand why they wont. xxxx


----------



## brighteyes (3 January 2011)

What, exactly, is *cblair* going to do from half way round the world?  WHW could give the new people the contact details for *cblair* and the new people could, in turn,send her anything they feel - and _they_ don't need to disclose their own address either, if they don't want to!  It's privacy beyond ridiculous.


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 January 2011)

I replied on another thread about Kitty, but to repeat here, this must be a new policy of WHW I suspect, or else the new loaners have particularly asked that their details are not passed on.  I have had 2 WHW ponies, with the first one I was asked if it was alright to give my details to the previous owner, I said yes but they never actually contacted me.  With the second pony not only did her previous owners keep in regular contact, but also the people who had her before them.
I really hope you do manage to make contact with Kitty, although at least you know she will be looked after and checked on regularly.


----------



## cblair (5 January 2011)

Thanks Brightinsel but yes thats what I am trying to do, ask for my details to be passed on but they wont and yes I can see how the occasional person may not want this and hence they created this daft policy.  Your right from Australia what am I going to do?? Not turn up at their door.  All I want is to hear the occasional progress report, see some pictures, know she is fit and well and love.  I had her for 10 of her 12 year life and can share so much with the new loaners, history, pictures etc, Things the WHW didnt pass on even though I created a whole file for them.  They didnt even use any of this info in the add they did for her on their site.

I have written to the CEO next step is a letter in the H&H letters section failing that as ad.  I wont give up.  I cant believe the new loaners dont want any contact.  I am not a stalker!

If you are in support of this.  I ask that you joing the 'wheres Kitty' face book group and forward tot he group on to anybody you know with horses.  She is probably still int he somerset area,  Thansk


----------



## brighteyes (6 January 2011)

Just keep on trying.  WHW need a form with a 'please tick this box if you DO NOT want contact with previous/future loan homes' type of thing - or at least they could act as intermediaries.

ETS I can't find the group on FB?  And she may well still be ILPH Kitty?


----------



## kkjames (8 January 2011)

I have had a WHW horse for the last 2 years and am personally very glad that they have this policy as I would opt to not be in contact with a previous loaner if the option was given.  I can see where you are coming from and I would hate to have to give up my horse but surely you have to accept their policy and realise that maybe the new loaner wouldn't want to be in touch even if the choice was there?  
I am sure they will have selected the best home for her and know that they will make sure she is well cared for.


----------



## brighteyes (8 January 2011)

And Happy New Year to you.  You're obviously kind and generous and understanding, aren't you?  I hope you are never in cblair's position and encounter such mean-spiritedness.


----------



## cblair (17 January 2011)

Tyanks for your support bright eye the group is Where's Kitty


----------



## Cedars (17 January 2011)

Cblair, I think you may need to take a step back from this and try and get an understanding of what you want to gain. 

You have just said that all you want is photos AND progress reports AND to be able to tell them all the things that you know about her. I don't want to be horrid (or have vrighteyes yell at me) but i would be ignoring you if I were kitty's new owner!! That's ALOT to want. Unfortunately you're not her owner and I would feel extremely pressured by this whole situation. 

WHW are an amazing charity who you can be so sure have placed her in a loving and caring home. I think you might benefit from putting some of your energies into moving on. Maybe. 

Nobody yell at me, I'm allowed an opinion.


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 January 2011)

I totally agree with you Flamehead that WHW are amazing, and that Kitty will be in a great home now.  However I don't really understand your other points.  As stated in my earlier post I have had 2 WHW ponies, I was in contact with their previous owners (not loaners admittedly but the people who actually gifted the ponies), and exchanged photos, updates etc as cblair is requesting.
It would seem that WHW has changed their policy which would make me think twice about having another pony from them, I always found it reassuring that if I couldn't keep a pony I would at least know its future if it was a WHW pony, it seems maybe that isn't the case any more.


----------



## Cedars (17 January 2011)

Maybe they don't want to share photos or be told what to do with their pony? What I meant was even if they have seen this I would probably still be ignoring it. People can be funny and maybe they just don't want the commitment or the hassle. Or maybe there just horrid. But what I mean is that your energy should be put in to moving on.


----------



## RuthnMeg (17 January 2011)

I am in a similar position to OP. I loaned a pony from the mare and foal sanctuary, and only had to give her back because she was so scared of heavy plant machinary (farm is home to a contracting business) and it was unsafe to use her as a childs pony due to this. She is so much missed. I have asked a few times to pass on my details to the new loanees, just so I can get in touch and have fun 'talking' about her silly ways! I am not sure if they have passed on info, or the new loanees have declined my offer, as it stands, I have not made contact, and seemingly it won't happen sadly. I see nothing wrong and I personally think that if new loaners don't want to make contact then they are losing out. Even if it is just once, its not asking for a myrical (sp) is it?
I wish you all the best with tracing Kitty, she looks and sounds like a fab mare.


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 January 2011)

flamehead said:



			Maybe they don't want to share photos or be told what to do with their pony? What I meant was even if they have seen this I would probably still be ignoring it. People can be funny and maybe they just don't want the commitment or the hassle. Or maybe there just horrid. But what I mean is that your energy should be put in to moving on.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I realise what you were saying and that if you were Kittys new loaner you would be ignoring cblair. I was just putting another point of view as a loaner, that I welcomed and enjoyed being in contact with previous owners.


----------



## brighteyes (17 January 2011)

*flamehead* the remark was aimed at kkjames.  I disagree that an occasional picture and update is anything like 'a lot' (two words, not one) and anyone with half a brain would know that any info on habits and idiosyncrasies, which might reveal themselves at inopportune moments, can mean the difference between a disaster and plain sailing. 

Lord save me from the ridiculously possessive and the secret squirrels - I bet you 'panic buy' at the shops if there's a hint of a frost and share nothing.  

*cblair* you are welcome.  You don't sound like a stalking nutter to me and far better folks like you than those who pass horses on like old clothes, not giving a damn.


----------



## Cedars (17 January 2011)

Brighteyes, you are extremely, EXTREMELY rude. What a horrid person.

Firstly, my spelling on here is poor as I'm mostly typing on my iphone which I cannot, for love nor money, get to type what I actually want it to. It is NONE of your business whether I spell perfectly or horrifically, who do you think you are telling people they're spelling or grammar is wrong? Quick, I noticed earlier that my phone missed our the y so I wrote there instead of they're - go find it and comment!!! 

I personally (read that: personally. That means a PERSONAL opinion) believe that perhaps, if I were Kitty's new keeper, that if I read this post, I might be inclined not to get in touch. That does not mean there is no hope, or that cblair is wrong. What I mean is that perhaps it would be best if cblair puts her energy into moving forwards, and not dwelling on this. WHW will have damn good reasons for a change in policy, and rather than ignoring them and assuming they're stupid, maybe you should think about who they're trying to protect. 

Bloody hell, I can't get over how rude you are. I don't panic buy, seeing as my OH is a manager at Waitrose so we'd be pretty set! But I am suprised that you could be so arrogant to think that you can pass judgement on anyone and everyone, even those who do panic buy. Because, like you say in your post, perhaps THEY think it could mean the difference between a disaster and plain sailing.

Man alive.


----------



## Sundae (17 January 2011)

I just wanted to say that I was personally involved with Kitty on the day she was brought in to Cherry tree farm.  During her first few weeks she was incredibly poor, very grumpy and in a lot of pain.  We werent sure that she would make the week.  

To be contacted with by CB (she traced me through an old post) and see the pictures of the horse that she has become bought a tear to my eye- she really was one of the worst rescue cases we had in when I worked there.  If I knew how to post (not using photo bucket as it doesnt like my PC) I would.  Anyhow, I really hope that she can trace the new owners - even just to say hi.  From another point of view, I want to find out more about my mare, but the breeders cant remember a thing about her which is rather sad!  

I really do hope there is a happy ending for all involved- I agree with one of the above posters- I would love to tell all the people who have taken on horses from the then ILPH some of their history as it can help people overcome some problems they may have had. 

Lets face it, most the of the horses from rescue centres certainly havent had the easiest starts in life. Stuff whether the new owner 'likes' it or not- its about the horse and information can only help them surely....  Good luck!


----------



## Sundae (17 January 2011)

CB just a thought, have you tried contacting Ted Barnes- he bought her in.  I know it could put him in an awkward position, but its worth a go.....  He stated in a H&H article that Kitty was one of the ones he would always remember....


----------



## irishdraft (17 January 2011)

Personally I am very saddened by this thread, the strict enforcement of these rules, when a previous loaner has had a horse for 10 years, has to hand it back and then is not even given the opportunity to pass their details to a new loaner seem very sad and bizarre, it certainly puts me off loaning a horse from WHW however good and caring they may be. To me it only makes sense to find out the history of a horse and what it has been doing, I would love to have found out the history of some of the older horses I have bought in the past.


----------



## Eventer96 (17 January 2011)

I'm so sorry C you haven't managed to get in contact with Kitty's new loaner. I have no suggestions but thought I'd post as we do all have our fingers crossed that you managed to trace her. Don't give up hope as I'm sure you'll get there, one day. 

Wish you the best of luck. Hope you are enjoying Oz and your new horse!


----------



## brighteyes (18 January 2011)

*flamehead*  The panic-buying comment was not aimed at you - again, taking offence where none was intended, unless you are ridiculously possessive or a secret squirrel...

I _personally_ think anyone who would learn of a previous owner's genuine sadness and regret that they *had* to part with a beloved horse (which they had sunk hours of love into caring for) and STILL withold a few words of comfort and reassurance are the horrible ones!


----------



## Weezy (18 January 2011)

I really do not understand those who say they would not want contact with someone who has loved and nurtured a horse for 10 years....really strikes me as odd!


----------



## amage (18 January 2011)

I can understand them not passing on the loaner's details to you but to not pass your details to them and put the ball in their court is mental. Kitty is obviously a fabulous "poster child" for the WHW and you have played a big part in that. A stable home for 10 years...I know if I had taken her on I would be biting your hand off for info. A letter to h&h might be a good idea. Don'tcriticise anyone but say something alog the lines of due to policy you have to publicly look for her, you only wnat to know she's settling in to her new home and would be happy to share any little details re her personality etc. Perhaps you could even set up a "kitty" email address so that initially there is no "personal" contact so to speak.


----------



## suestowford (18 January 2011)

Weezy said:



			I really do not understand those who say they would not want contact with someone who has loved and nurtured a horse for 10 years....really strikes me as odd!
		
Click to expand...

I have a pony on loan from a rescue, and was recently contacted by the previous loaner, who'd seen stuff I'd put on youtube. I was delighted to hear from him & we have been comparing notes on naughty behaviour etc. It's been helpful as well as interesting.

OP, I do hope you hear something.


----------



## turkana (18 January 2011)

I've got a Blue Cross horse, not long after I got her home they forwarded a letter which her previous owner (the person who'd signed her over to them, she wasn't a welfare case the owner simply couldn't keep her anymore) had written.
It was addressed "Dear Friend", thanked me for giving her a chance & told me a bit about her; it had a name & part of her address on the letter so I tracked down her details (thanks to the internet) & wrote back, offering to let her visit. She rang me & was thrilled to hear from me, I've had the horse for 2 years & she's been out to see her twice, she told me that having contact with me had put her mind at rest.
I didn't think of listening to the person who knew her best as being told what to do with my pony, as a previous poster suggested. I made contact because it seemed a nice thing to do for somebody who'd loved & cared for my horse for 10 years. If she'd wanted a lot of contact I would have put a stop to it but 3 phone calls & 2 visits in 2 years isn't exactly a hardship.


----------



## Cedars (18 January 2011)

Just had a thought. Cblair, do you know if they shared your information pack with the new home? They may well have told the new carers everything when they met her. I know that when we went to visit Puzzle (before we went again to pick her up), they told us then about all her quirks etc? So they may already know all your information?


----------



## brighteyes (18 January 2011)

turkana said:



			I've got a Blue Cross horse, not long after I got her home they forwarded a letter which her previous owner (the person who'd signed her over to them, she wasn't a welfare case the owner simply couldn't keep her anymore) had written.
It was addressed "Dear Friend", thanked me for giving her a chance & told me a bit about her; it had a name & part of her address on the letter so I tracked down her details (thanks to the internet) & wrote back, offering to let her visit. She rang me & was thrilled to hear from me, I've had the horse for 2 years & she's been out to see her twice, she told me that having contact with me had put her mind at rest.
I didn't think of listening to the person who knew her best as being told what to do with my pony, as a previous poster suggested. I made contact because it seemed a nice thing to do for somebody who'd loved & cared for my horse for 10 years. If she'd wanted a lot of contact I would have put a stop to it but 3 phone calls & 2 visits in 2 years isn't exactly a hardship.
		
Click to expand...

 How it can and should be.  Lovely story and thanks for sharing.  I'm sure it's a 'mind at rest' thing here, and shame on WHW for not even offering to act as go-betweens and expecting or assuming a handover means a loss of interest or concern or love.  It completely baffles me...

I really am interested in why they have taken this stance.  Maybe WHW will enlighten us!


----------



## turkana (18 January 2011)

Thanks brighteyes

I don't understand why anybody would have a problem with contact from a previous loaner, my horse had belonged to an older lady who couldn't cope with her any more,she sent her to the Blue Cross as she wanted to be sure that she had a safe future.

She loved her very much, when I read her letter it bought a tear to my eye, so it seemed like the right thing to do.

I hope the op finds her old mare.


----------



## mymare (18 January 2011)

kkjames said:



			I have had a WHW horse for the last 2 years and am personally very glad that they have this policy as I would opt to not be in contact with a previous loaner if the option was given.  I can see where you are coming from and I would hate to have to give up my horse but surely you have to accept their policy and realise that maybe the new loaner wouldn't want to be in touch even if the choice was there?  
I am sure they will have selected the best home for her and know that they will make sure she is well cared for.
		
Click to expand...

Easier said than done I think.  Wait til you've had your loan horse for 10 years and see if you still feel the same way.  This is exactly the reason I decided NOT to return my loan pony after my mare died.  I just couldn't bear never seeing him again and not knowing where he was and how he was doing.  I know they are careful where they go, but it doesn't make the heartache any less.


----------



## turkana (19 January 2011)

This is why I got in touch with my horse's old owner, I put myself in her position & thought how I'd feel if I had to give up a much loved horse, because I was unable to care for her (she was an older lady who'd had a stoke)
She knew that they would do their best to find her a good home but she felt a lot better after seeing her in her new home, it didn't take a lot of effort on my part to show somebody a bit of compassion.


----------



## MissMistletoe (19 January 2011)

What a cracking mare she became, well done to you both!

I hope you have some luck in gaining some information about her new owners, even if it's just a couple of email updates a year, or for them to ask you a question about a quirk that she may have that they cant get to the bottom of!!.

Good luck.


----------



## cblair (9 February 2011)

Thank you all for your support I am still trying and have sent a letter to H&H a few weeks and ago and hope it appears in the Letters to Editor page.  If not then I a going to pay for an ad to go in and try that way.  You cant imagine how much I miss her.  More than any of my family and friends who I can phone, e-mail and facebook.  It makes me so sad.


----------



## jewelsthecat (10 February 2011)

Wow what an amazing transformation-I bet you're so proud of the horse that you transformed and I can understand your heartache wanting to know where she is and the type of people who are looking after her. I'm trying to trace the past owner of my horse as I would like them to know that he is being looked after and in a kind and loving home-please see my thread  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=430841
I agree with the suggestion that there should be an 'opt in' 'opt out' box for passing on contact details to previous 'adopters' as it would then give people the choice rather than having a blanket ban policy as a result of Data Protection legislation. I really hope that you find the information that you seek. 
I would also like to add that it's a shame that your thread has resulted in some very personal swipes and nastiness between contributors-Why do people have to be so nasty to one other? It makes me wonder if they treat their animals in the same way.....
Best of Luck.......


----------



## cblair (21 March 2011)

Still Looking...(


----------



## Luci07 (21 March 2011)

Cblair - not sure if I missed this on the thread, but have you set up a facebook group for this? it really does seem to work and if you stress it is not a witch hunt/interfere, it is just that you would love to hear how Kitty is getting on, share stories and photos etc - the stance taken on an earlier post that you should stress this is due to the charities change of policy and not a critisism of anyone.


----------



## brighteyes (21 March 2011)

I hope your mind gets put at rest soon. Just a couple of kind words I'm sure would do it.


----------



## Wigglypigs (27 April 2011)

Amazing story-BUMP


----------



## brighteyes (27 April 2011)

Even more amazing if there was a happy ending!


----------



## cblair (28 April 2011)

Thank you all luci07 yes there is a facebook page called "wheres Kitty"  please do join and forward.  Its a picture of Kitty all plaited and ready to go hunting ;o)


----------



## Luci07 (28 April 2011)

done!


----------



## cblair (4 May 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## cblair (3 June 2011)

Still looking to trace this horse I miss so much


----------



## whizzica (30 August 2011)

Have you had any luck finding Kitty yet? xx


----------



## cblair (26 September 2011)

Sadley not a year later and I still think about her everyday.  I ahve one of her shoes coated in silver her farrier did for me and her picture on my workd desk.  An amazing horse I miss very much


----------



## mrsdoubtfire (26 September 2011)

I have Kitty. She is very well and is happy. You are right, she is an amazing horse and we love her very much!!


----------



## Gucc (27 September 2011)

Wow...   That's fantastic.   Have you tried to PM Cblair just incase she doesn't spot your post?.   Would be lovely if you could post a picture on here.  I'm sure the OP will be overjoyed to know she is happy and well.   What a lovely end to this post.


----------



## cblair (27 September 2011)

Oh Mrs Doubtfire!  how wonderful.  Would you mind terribly mailing me directly so I can send you pictures, files, articles and share our stories?  I have sent you a PM with my email address or you can contact me via FB either my page or the "where's Kitty" page!  Thank you!!


----------



## Snowball (27 September 2011)

This is fabulous news!!!....


----------



## brighteyes (29 September 2011)

mrsdoubtfire said:



			I have Kitty. She is very well and is happy. You are right, she is an amazing horse and we love her very much!!
		
Click to expand...

HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 x 5 million

*cblair* - _please_ update me  x another 5 million


----------



## legaldancer (3 October 2011)

Wahoo!

Fantastic news. Have followed this thread & so pleased it's a happy outcome!


----------



## Wigglypigs (5 October 2011)

Amazing! So pleased for the original poster


----------



## FairyLights (5 October 2011)

Any chance of a photo?


----------



## mrsdoubtfire (6 October 2011)

I have put one on my profile, but don't know how to put any in the thread (techno-phobe!!!)


----------



## brighteyes (7 October 2011)

If you have Facebook, join the Wheres Kitty? group and you can add the pics there?  We'd all love to see how she is now. Thank you so much for coming forward. More than a few of us have been hoping to see this happen


----------



## Sundae (6 June 2012)

Ah just noticed this!  That is great news- I was originally contacted as I was one of the ILPH grooms that took Kitty in back in 1999 at Cherry Tree Farm in Lingfield.  I hope you two managed to get in contact!  I do have some pics of when she first came in- when compared to the ones of her in full health, there is no way you could have guessed how she would turn out- bought a tear to my eye....


----------

